# Enjoy Every Day



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Fellers, enjoy every day like it is your last. I was at my desk today and someone came flying into my driveway honking the horn furiously. I went outside, it was a local farmer's wife. She yelled out "my husband is down in the pasture and he is dying!" I jumped in my truck and followed her about 10 miles to their cattle pens way off in the back of one of their pastures. The 71 year old farmer was face down beside the stock trailer that they had been trying to load calves in. I called 911 and got the ambulance coming. I went to the stock tank and soaked a bunch of paper towels, took them back and told her to keep his head and neck wet. I checked his pulse and it was very weak. I left her with him and drove about 5 miles back out of the pasture to an intersection with the paved road then led the ambulance back to him. Evidently he had had a heat stroke. It was about 102 degrees and about 35% humidity here today. I sat her in my pickup with the a/c on while the EMTs did what they could. Sadly, it was not enough. I helped put him on a backboard and then on a gurney. We loaded him into the ambulance and it was over. From today on, I will change the way I do things as I am always out away from everything by myself. Whatever I have to do that I think has to be done today no matter how hot it is, will still be there tomorrow. 
Enjoy your lives, don't sweat the small stuff and it is ALL small stuff.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

Those of us who have been in the position you were in today understand what you went and are going thru. for that i am truly sorry, but i am, as she probably is, glad that you were there to try. the trying is what counts. thank you for assisting.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Danny,

Good message. It brought me to tears. Sad situation for sure.

You do me a favor though and don't be beating yourself up over this. It's certainly not your fault. It's obvious you're way the heck out there and you should plan now for how you'll handle emergencies that may come up in your own life.

My time down in Big Bend recently was an eye opener for me. Being from the suburbs, I take a lot of the modern conveniences for granted and being 100 miles from the nearest hospital made me think a little.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Danny,

You did what was right and did it the right way. Do not be thinking " should of, could of " I have had a few of my workers almost end up like your neighbor, and these were young men and in less heat than you guy experience. I now make certain that they all have coolers or water jugs with them all the time and none are left alone on a job. I have no idea how old he was or the situation, his wife must have been close enough though.

I agree with you when you say...enjoy your life, and do not sweet the small stuff. We are alive now...and I can guarantee you in a hundred years from now...not one of us reading this will be around to remember this. Live today for you never know when the today will be your last.

Your story did touch my soul, thank you for sharing.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Been there before as the friend/neighbor. Real eye opening. Will be thinking of the wife of your neighbor tonight. What a tough surprise to have to deal with.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't know what to say to you that hasn't already been said Danny. I hope that you are OK. I will keep you, your neighbor, and his family in my prayers.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I need to read completly, Sorry for my error


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I spend time away from medical help, it could be hours and even days. Being off the highway up here even 100 ft. can be too far away. You did what any one else would have done but you were the one who was picked this time to help out. At least you now know what you would do if you had to react to some situation out of normal, you may feel bad for some time but be proud of the fact that you could react. I hope that this provides some help.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Just helping out is an achievement in it self as there is not enough of it any more and also rewarding, have been in that situation a few times myself and as for the heat stroke, I pushed myself one to many times ans started to feel bad, luckily with all the first aid I've taken over the years I managed to get out of the field and to the house, never went to the hospital and suffered for three days, and decided after that to what you stated above that life is too short and what can be done tomorrow will be done tomorrow. Thanks for sharing cause we all need a reminder every once in awhile.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Amen Bro. Nothing is SO Important it cannot wait till another Day, Sometimes You Have to MAKE Time to EnJoy Life!! Stop and Smell the roses sooner or later you will wish you had!


----------

